
Stranded: How America's Failing Public Transportation Increases Inequality - jseliger
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2015/05/stranded-how-americas-failing-public-transportation-increases-inequality/393419/?single_page=true
======
sgnelson
In part, it's called "spatial mismatch theory". Essentially, poor people tend
to not live near areas with high possibilities of employment (and even when
they do, as in inner-city/urban environments, either racism, or simply lack of
skills for the knowledge worker positions in the downtown area, tend to leave
these workers unemployed/under-employed).

With the increase of the suburbanization of poverty (in which suburbs also
tend to have less access to jobs), the problems of access to transportation
play an even larger role.

Geographers and sociologists have been studying this issue for a well over 50
years. It's simply now that people are paying a bit more attention, but it's
certainly not a new problem.

------
marvel_boy
"The nation’s crumbling infrastructure makes it hard for those living in
poverty to access jobs, quality groceries, and good schools."

So true. So sad.

